# How good is Kaplan?



## rcurras (Apr 11, 2007)

I realized yesterday (thanks to this forum) that besides "the other board" and NCEES, there is additional studying aid for the PE like “Kaplan” series. I know that is super-late (next week will be taking PE, Power Module) to buy additional bibliography to study, but how good is the preparation test of this series (for example, compared with NCEES)?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## benbo (Apr 11, 2007)

rcurras said:


> I realized yesterday (thanks to this forum) that besides "the other board" and NCEES, there is additional studying aid for the PE like “Kaplan” series. I know that is super-late (next week will be taking PE, Power Module) to buy additional bibliography to study, but how good is the preparation test of this series (for example, compared with NCEES)?
> Thanks for your help.


I wouldn't recommend the preparatory material (I've heard it's not that great), but I would recommend the Kaplan Practice exam, mainly because there are so few practice exams. You will find it harder than the regular exam, with a lot of additional significant figures in the answers. It is structured differently as well, in that one problem will have several parts. But the topics are very good, and if you can learn the problems it will help. Don't sweat if you can't get it, just read through and try to understand the answers. Remember, I am only recommneding the practice test.


----------



## rcurras (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks benbo.

Right now I am just in the process of deciding which bibliography I will bring to the test. It is a scary decision, since I have a lot of material. The problem is what to “carry” and how “worthy” is, and make sure that you will be able to use it while testing (I think).

Thanks.


----------



## GAZOO (Apr 12, 2007)

I have used the Kaplan series through out my prep time. For me Kaplan sample exam it is OK, but I liked the Kaplan 350 problem book better.

Good luck to all of us! :laugh:


----------



## McEngr (Apr 12, 2007)

GAZOO said:


> I have used the Kaplan series through out my prep time. For me Kaplan sample exam it is OK, but I liked the Kaplan 350 problem book better.
> Good luck to all of us! :laugh:


Some may not agree, but Kaplan is much much better for the structural exams. They go much much deeper into the IBC utilizing wind, SEISMIC, and the codes for each material. I will ONLY be using Kaplan for my SE II studies. There's just no comparison because "the other board" only goes over the basics of structural engineering - stuff that we should already know as SE's.

JMO,

McEngr


----------



## McEngr (Apr 12, 2007)

McEngr said:


> Some may not agree, but Kaplan is much much better for the structural exams. They go much much deeper into the IBC utilizing wind, SEISMIC, and the codes for each material. I will ONLY be using Kaplan for my SE II studies. There's just no comparison because "the other board" only goes over the basics of structural engineering - stuff that we should already know as SE's.
> JMO,
> 
> McEngr


Also, the kaplan stuff is located on their website and also on the ICC website. I think it's a small coinsidence that ICC uses Kaplan but not "the other board". What do you all think?


----------



## benbo (Apr 12, 2007)

Everybody needs to remember that it may depend on what discipline you are taking. Comments on the Civil Kaplan review materials may not apply to the electrical materials. You need to mention your discipline when you comment if it is different than the person asking the question. Mine was electrical.


----------



## Frontier05 (Apr 18, 2007)

The Kaplin book is pretty good, but I've noticed a few errors in it though - some pointed in threads here.

Personally, I think without a doubt the ieee review tapes / cd are the best review for the Electrical PE.

They are expensive though. Wish I got them sooner instead of going through all that "the other board" stuff.

I still have my study tapes and may group them together to sell.

Feel free to pm me here if there is any interest.

Anyways - my opinion: the Kaplin book is much harder then the actual NCEES test though.


----------

